# Ohio River Buddy Trail Results 5/21



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*OHIO RIVER BUDDY TRAIL Belpre 5/21/2016*

*Cloudy/ rain showers and 63 degree water (main river)/ muddy to stained water did not slow down*

*the 121 fishermen at the Belpre ORBT . Thanks to Schwarzel Marine , Polymer Services; Boggs*

*Pizza and Grill, and Ohio River Outdoors, ORBT Staff for their sponsorship and support. Seventeen*

*limits were checked in, with smallmouth dominating the numbers at 102; largemouth 32; and spots*

*At 30 for a total of 164 caught and released all alive. Their total weight of 229.16 #’s was boosted by*

*a 5.15 # largemouth brought in by the team of Wendell Walker and Jeff Robinson. Top team of the*

*day was Johnny Thompson and Jonathan Thompson with a total weight of 11.63 # good enough*

*for a payday of $ 1020.00. Here are the top twelve teams:*

*1st place - Johnny Thompson/ Jonathan Thompson (5) 11.63 #’s*

*2nd place – James Davis/ Cody Hashman (5) 11.19 #’s*

*3rd place – Wes Sanders/ Gabby Sanders (4) 9.31 #’s*

*4th place – Abe Collins/ Brian Trunk (5) 8.85 #’s*

*5th place – Pat Gillian/ Toby Workman (5) 8.74 #’s*

*6th place – Ed Powell/ Logan Powell (5) 8.15 #’s*

*7th place – Shayne Lockhart/ Ben Lockhart (5) 7.63#’s*

*8th place – Corey Guinn/ Terry Tompkins (5) 7.59 #’s*

*9th place – Rich Campitelli/ Owen Campitelli (5) 7.54 #’s*

*10th place – Tony Brown/ Dustin Blair (5) 7.49 #’s*

*11th place – Michael Hogue/ Ed Frasnelly (5) 7.26 #’s*

*12th place – Ron Henthorn/ Larry Henthorn (5) 7.18 #’s*

*Big Bass – Wendell Walker/ Jeff Robinson LM 5.15 #’s*


*NEXT ORBT 6/18/2016 AT POWHATAN POINT *


----------

